# Fliegengewässer



## huchenfischer (18. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier (seit gestern). Man hat mir empfohlen mal bei der Österreicherecke reinzuschauen. Bin Fliegenfischer (seit 4 Jahren - also fast Anfänger). Bin viel unterwegs und suche ständig neue Wässerchen zu erschwinglichen Preisen. Bin sowohl in Österreich als auch in Bayern unterwegs. Sollte jemand Gewässer-Tips haben, dann her damit! Danke - bin mit Forellenrute (Traun River Produkts) unterwegs, aber auch mit Huchenrute ausgestattet.

Also bis bald -

Grüße ins Ländle


----------



## HuchenAlex (18. März 2004)

Sehe mit Wohlwollen, daß sich die Huchen - Fraktion hier langsam zu entwickeln scheint :m 
bis vor wenigen Monaten war ich noch gaaanz allein *schnief* 

erschwingliche Fliegengewässer kann ich Dir kaum empfehlen, weil die eben fast immer sauteuer sind... Steyr, Pielach, Mur und Konsorten werden Dir ja schon bekannt sein... gibt sicher Gewässer, wos auch billiger geht, die sind dann halt meißt sehr schwer zu befischen... oder man hat halt die Ubsicherheit mit dem Wasserstand / Trübung... 

Vielleicht mal die Teichl in OÖ, hab mal gehört, die Tageslizenz koste was um 30 Euro.. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## huchenfischer (19. März 2004)

Hallo HuchenAlex

war erst vor kurzem in deiner Ecke von Steyr flussaufwärts an der Enns. Mit Fliege schlecht zu fischen. Hab mir aber vorgenommen mit Zopf mal anzuklopfen, würde mich über Hilfestellung echt freuen; die Teichl schau ich mir mal an - kann mir vielleicht einer Info darüber schicken, fische auch sehr gerne in kleineren Flüsschen.

Grüße aus Suben


----------



## Jani Brandl (20. März 2004)

servus Huchenfischer!
Du kennst bestimmt die Deutsche Traun,die vom Rudi heger bewirtshaftet wird.Leider für 40 € am Tag.Der Bezirksfischereiverein Traunstein hat die letzten Kilometer gepachtet,und da gibt es eine Tageskarte für 10€ oder so.Mit der kannst du auch die alz befischen.Dort kann man mit ebenso guten fängen rechnen,und hier ist auch das Huchenfischen erlaubt,ich bezweifle aber sehr,das da Huchen drin sind.


----------



## sebastian (20. März 2004)

Also ich empfehle dir die Ybbs, da kann man wunderbar Schwarzfischen   
Wollte nur einen blöden Witz machen 
Ich glaube die Schwechat ist erschwinglich aber ich kenn mich da ja sowieso nicht aus !!


----------



## luigi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Fliegengewässer*

hallo huchenfischer,
schau mal unter http://www.anglerinfo.at/, da findet sich einiges aus dem osten und süden österreichs!
grüße, luigi


----------



## fischerwahn (25. März 2004)

*AW: Fliegengewässer*

hey huchenfischer, erstmal SERVUS im Board -

wie wärs damit http://www.fischerei.or.at/reviere/bundeslaender.html

oder nach kärnten is es ja für a weekend auch nur a hupfa http://www.kaerntner-fischerei.at/

ich glaub da sollte schonmal etwas dabeisein, halte aber noch die augen offen

petri/FW


----------



## huchenfischer (25. März 2004)

*AW: Fliegengewässer*

#: Hallo Leute

danke für eure Tipps. Bin schon voll heiß auf den ersten Start ans Wasser!!!

Bin gespannt was der erste Fischtag so bringt.


----------



## Fischers Fritz3 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fliegengewässer*

Weiß jemand wo man im Kreis Mittelfranken mit der Fliegenrute salmoniden nachstellen kann??

bitte sagt bescheid

DANKE


----------

